

Ask HN: What tech podcasts do you listen to? - rkalla

My current list looks like:<p><pre><code>  - Tech Zing [1]
  - Java Posse [2]
  - Mixergy [3]
</code></pre>
I enjoy TZ the most with its combination of tech ("let's drill down on this Node.JS event system for half an hour") combined with humor and great chemistry between the hosts. Java Posse, for the first 5 years, was a stable but has really strayed <i>considerably</i> from its roots into a show of 3-5 guys sitting around, drinking and interrupting each other constantly.<p>Mixergy is solid when talking with tech founders, but understandably Andrew doesn't want to spend all day drilling them on implementation details.<p>I also tried This Developer's Life and found it a little too high level.<p>Any other recommendations and maybe a quick "why I like this" would be much appreciated.<p>[1] http://techzinglive.com/<p>[2] http://javaposse.com/<p>[3] http://mixergy.com
======
swanson
I listen almost exclusively to TechZing and 5by5's Back to Work[1] these days.
Maybe mix in a Changelog[2] episode if I'm interested in the project being
covered.

Back to Work isn't really tech or programming related, but both hosts do have
tech backgrounds. They mainly talk about things like dealing with fear,
workplace issues and personal productivity. There is humor and chemistry so
I'd say it might be right up your alley. The first couple episodes aren't that
good (it seems like they are circle-jerking each other until you get to know
them), but stick with it till at least Episode 5 (one of my favorite podcast
episodes ever).

If you find that you like Back to Work, maybe try Build & Analyze after.

Changelog has the technical detail, if you are looking for more of that. They
seem to be releasing less often these days (or maybe I'm just not following it
as closely) and the whole "we love sass, we love ruby" recurring theme is kind
of annoying.

But I really love Tech Zing the most, so I'd be keen to find any other
recommendations that are similar.

[1] <http://5by5.tv/b2w> [2] <http://thechangelog.com/>

~~~
rkalla
Matt, I appreciate the heads up, I wasn't familiar with any of those and you
are right, if a couple of hosts have great chemistry it makes up for the lack
of tech so B2W sounds like it might be a good fit for me.

Thanks!

~~~
swanson
Also I forget I wrote these posts:

[http://swanson.github.com/blog/2011/05/16/podcast-roundup-
ii...](http://swanson.github.com/blog/2011/05/16/podcast-roundup-ii.html)
[http://swanson.github.com/blog/2010/10/28/podcast-
roundup.ht...](http://swanson.github.com/blog/2010/10/28/podcast-roundup.html)

It's got reviews for all the podcasts I've listened to in the past year.

------
LVB
I'll second the 5by5 network. Dan has created some great shows. In addition to
those already listed, check out The Talk Show (w/John Gruber) and
Hypercritical (w/John Siracusa).

<http://5by5.tv/talkshow> <http://5by5.tv/hypercritical>

~~~
rkalla
Thanks for the suggestions, hadn't heard of those two.

------
JacobOscarson
If you want something that's more about how live is as a developer, This
Developers Life is very good, and with a solid knowledge about how to create
good radio. <http://thisdeveloperslife.com/>

------
2nd_planet
* Ruby Show * JavaScript Show * Ruby Rogues * Software Engineering Radio * The Changelog

As you can see, I like podcasts; but all of them are fascinating and fun! :-D

~~~
rkalla
Thanks for the list, will take a look.

------
royalghost
I mostly listen to Java Posse and Stack Overflow podcast. I used to listen to
Pragmatic Programmer podcast but I don't find any new one these days.

